# HAMM - anyone driving there?



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Just wondering if anyones driving to HAMM?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

nah, been there, done that, letting the coach take the strain now !!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

how did u get there??


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

with a map,done it with overnight stays and also there an back in 24hours(not recommended) tis a pretty straightforwrd drive
gaz


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

can somebody tell me how u get from london to germany - am i taking eurotrains or what??


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

*bump* :'(


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

i was thinking about driving over, never been before. Thinking of going on coach with IHS trip now though sounds easier lol


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

i thought about it but that drive!!:grin1: might look into a coach trip next year but im not driving it! its 3 hours for me to get past London!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

are there any coaches going to hamm this sept?


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

I was having a look.
there is a coach via the IHS for septembers show, £185. Question though. Its about a 10hr drive from mine dover-calais through france and what have ya. Why does no-one ever seem to go via Amsterdam? People further north from me still seem to go the France route...

I did a route check, ferry from Hull to Amsterdam takes around 12hrs, so a longer trip but its only a 2.5hr drive for me to Hull and its 2.5hr drive from the ferry to Hamm. So an overnight ferry doubles as a hotel so not to expensive that way and save loads in petrol plus only 5hr drive total.
Am i missing something with the Amsterdam option?

babygyalsw2 havent you considered this route from Manchester? Be about the same trip for you as me.
Also whats the deal on bringing animals back regarding paperwork, customs and such?
Does this differ france to holland?

I wanted to go in Sept, but its not a good time for me so im going to give it a miss till March. Would like to know the deal though.

Mark


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> nah, been there, done that, letting the coach take the strain now !!


too right :lol2:


----------



## scottiedog (Oct 26, 2006)

what is the date for the next hamm show i am hoping it will be when i return after my holidays i dont fly out till 20/8/07 for 2 weeks


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

We're going to drive if we can borrow a camper van so we can take it in turns to drive / kip and have a loo on board! :lol2:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

scottiedog said:


> what is the date for the next hamm show i am hoping it will be when i return after my holidays i dont fly out till 20/8/07 for 2 weeks


15th september

n sod drivin im not doin that hell no lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

babygyalsw2 said:


> 15th september
> 
> n sod drivin im not doin that hell no lol


its really not that bad


----------



## scottiedog (Oct 26, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> 15th september
> 
> n sod drivin im not doin that hell no lol


should have a few pennies to spend by then maybe even get a het pied female for my male !! cheers all i have to do now is work out how i am going to get there :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

its not that bad a drive really


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

As long as you take proper breaks, and leave plenty of time, the drive aint to bad, 99% motorway all the way.

Must admit, with out the sat nav, we always got lost round the antwerp ring road, but other wise not hard at all.

Big downer after having a great day is knowing you have a long drive home.

The coach we got this time is a little smaller (but may well have two of them) so we will have more space than March. We go over 24 hours, and found most had a good sleep on the way and the coach was almost silent on the way back (apart from the snoring from upstairs ! cant think who that was !!!)

For those who live further away, the folkstone truck stop has done us a deal , not only on secure car parking, but also 5 star over nght room, inc brecky, for £35 ish, bargin price !

however you get there , its well worth it, everyone has to go to hamm at least once, its like nothing in the UK at all !!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lol cool! the drive idea was really good until we realised that we'd both be shattered on the way back. we could have gone to stay with my friend in nuremburg but thats about 3 hours away from hamm and plus we'd have to take vivs with us.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

babygyalsw2 said:


> lol cool! the drive idea was really good until we realised that we'd both be shattered on the way back. we could have gone to stay with my friend in nuremburg but thats about 3 hours away from hamm and plus we'd have to take vivs with us.


ah its not a bad drive.
i done 500 odd there, walked around all day then did the same back...
it is tiring, but the odd stop should do it.


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

So why not go through Amsterdam? I dont get it.

Mark


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

coz its not the right way


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I will say though, a few years ago, we met up with a group who took a detour to amsterdam, had fun there and still made it to the show on time !

if only i was a bit younger !! lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> I will say though, a few years ago, we met up with a group who took a detour to amsterdam, had fun there and still made it to the show on time !
> 
> if only i was a bit younger !! lol


ah you aint that old dude :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

sounds like a less boring way to get to germany lol. goin through brussels does seem more convenient, going through a'dam wouldnt make too much difference


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

the thing i like is that its all in kilometres lol, just seems quicker.. 100 k flies by, then you get to england and do 100 miles and it feels like forever (yes i know the difference before i get the pc crew out)


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lmaoooooo i dnt understand km...doesnt make ANY sense to me.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

just think of them as miles, and they go soooo much quicker lol


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah, i agree. 

you see a sign.....someplace...209 

and you think, oh hell...but before you know it, your there !

to be honest, i would try to stay away from any towns or cities, I am bad enough over here...but even I didnt drive down the wrong street the wrong way and create a jam, or drive down the tram lines in nymagen (spell) did I steve !!! lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

oh, and its like the rest of europe dont do driving tests either lol.. THEY ARE BAD, reallll bad


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lolol it sounds quite fun lol. is it true theres no speed limit on german motorways?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

the autobhans (sp) are fine to speed on.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah, but take it easy tho

accidents still happen

Last sept, we were aproaching the dutch boarder and came upon a bad smash, one car down the side in a ditch, another, a convertable, on its roof in the middle of the road.

Poor guy in that wasnt doing so well, and didnt speak any english.

Luckly, some locals stopped aswell and contacted the police.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Travelling with your vehicle running at max speed is better than it sounds. After a while you become complacent and forget how fast you are going.
I doubt most vehicles are designed to sit at max for long distances anyway.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, yeah those k's really go quick


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

and you hardly ever see a jam, not like we get over here


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no thats true, i do quite like the drive..
somehow i always thought driving over 1000 miles and walking for 5 hours and being pushed around by fat bearded germans (and thats just the women lol), would be so much harder


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

tell you what tho, some of them locals really should take a bath before going somewhere as busy as hamm show..

phew !


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

god yeah, some of them really are filthy


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

give me beardy poo any time...

even my big boa dont smell that bad !


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I think the autobahns are safer than our motorways because of the variable speed being more natural and people travelling at their own paces


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

Talk about going off topic!! Are german herper's hygiene really the way this thread is going?? 

Mark


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

yep !


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

whoa what did i miss? german herpers hygiene?? ah this should be interesting


----------



## jey1987 (Jun 14, 2007)

Ohhh it is so funny what you all are thinking about us. Ohhh yeahhh every German is fat lol and we smell sooooo bad. But on Christmas we all take a shower, than it is much better, but from Christmas until March ore Sept its a long time an so we all smell when we go to Hamm. :lol2:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

jey1987 said:


> Ohhh it is so funny what you all are thinking about us. Ohhh yeahhh every German is fat lol and we smell sooooo bad. But on Christmas we all take a shower, than it is much better, but from Christmas until March ore Sept its a long time an so we all smell when we go to Hamm. :lol2:


dont forget you like bodily hair on women......


----------



## scottiedog (Oct 26, 2006)

is anybody organising a trip as i have just had days off confirmed !!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

go on the coach mate


----------



## scottiedog (Oct 26, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> go on the coach mate


dont want to sound real stupid here but what coach pmsl!! ??


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

PM pure jurrasic...hes organisin a trip


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah tony and steve are organising it.


----------



## scottiedog (Oct 26, 2006)

cheers lads i will do as i really need to get over and see what this is like for myself and i should have a few sheckles to spend too just dont tell the other half :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

quite cheap too.. and you dont have to drive lol.. can sit at the back of the bus and abuse people.. just like last time :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## scottiedog (Oct 26, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> quite cheap too.. and you dont have to drive lol.. can sit at the back of the bus and abuse people.. just like last time :Na_Na_Na_Na:


sounds just like my kind of weekend away and a few pints into the bargain !!!! :no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

scottiedog said:


> sounds just like my kind of weekend away and a few pints into the bargain !!!! :no1:


its written on the contract lol..
also a stop at the VAT free place for ****... result (well, for those that smoke lol)


----------



## scottiedog (Oct 26, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> its written on the contract lol..
> also a stop at the VAT free place for ****... result (well, for those that smoke lol)


well the **** will come in handy for my dad :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah i usually grab a few for my mates, might as well


----------



## scottiedog (Oct 26, 2006)

i might even get a some voddie if i have any pennies left !! :no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, will you be getting any snakes? hehe


----------



## scottiedog (Oct 26, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, will you be getting any snakes? hehe


yes well thats the plan anyway nige :lol2: should get something snake related as that is the whole point of the trip lol.......


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, too right


----------



## scottiedog (Oct 26, 2006)

so do you plan on going nige or are you busy ?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i'm there mate, booked and paid for lol


----------



## scottiedog (Oct 26, 2006)

excellent i may get to meet the legend that is nige(were not worthy) :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, yeah right.. i'm no more special than anyone else, just fatter than most hehe


----------



## scottiedog (Oct 26, 2006)

well i am the skinny guy from glasgow and i am just me :lol2:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

i cant w8 2 meet everyone


----------



## scottiedog (Oct 26, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> i cant w8 2 meet everyone


yes will be good to meet a few of the folks off of here as i have only met a few from up here in wet and windy scotland!! and they try to tell us this is summer ?? i think not!!!!!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lol theres no such thing as summer in the uk im sure of it...i hope germany is hotter


----------



## scottiedog (Oct 26, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> lol theres no such thing as summer in the uk im sure of it...i hope germany is hotter


wouldnt hold out much hope there !!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lol im well excited lol...it'll be my first show!


----------



## scottiedog (Oct 26, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> lol im well excited lol...it'll be my first show!


will be my first too so will need to keep control and not buy too much :mf_dribble:


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Hamm is well worth the drive, the worst park is the wait to get in!! if you can get in with a dealer do it! we have managed to this year and you get in in hours earlier than the public! People say 60% of the animals are sold before the doors open! But you go in and ever table is still rediculously full!

The drive is very enjoyable! the sleep the night before is bad as your so exited and end up talking to the people sleeping in their cars next to you (in my case) till very late and have drinks/food on bbq's etc if you plan well!

as for not going the amsterdam way, the ferry at folkstone is about 50quid return and the train is 80. the amsterday ferry is about 120quid minimum as you HAVE to have a room!

If you want to see amsterdam do it at the houten shows as its only 30mins away from the show!

Hamm is very addictive, dont bring more money than you plann to spend as it will disappear very quickly in there lol


----------



## scottiedog (Oct 26, 2006)

so its a long wait to get in then thanks for the warning !!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

scottiedog said:


> will be my first too so will need to keep control and not buy too much :mf_dribble:


if this is ur 1st show you will never go to a uk one and be impressed


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

For those interested the ihs do a coach, i think its around £145 and a three day trip with stop overs, or we do a coach £77 each including the the entry to the show 1 day trip, 

This show has been voted the biggest in the world now with over 11000sq meters of tables in three halls and hundreds of sellers selling Reptiles, Amphibians, Inverts, Arachnid, Tanks, Heating, Lighting, Substrates.​​We have booked 2 Luxury 55 seater coaches with hot & cold water and toilet facilities, leaving on the Euro tunnel at around 9pm on Friday 14th September 2007. ​The cost of the trip will be £77, which includes the entry ticket to the show, the seat price has gone up £2 but we are taking smaller coaches as these have more legroom.​Pick up and Parking and pick up will again be at 8pm at the the Ashford truck stop at a cost of £6 per car, and for those who don’t fancy driving straight back a double bed and breakfast (rated five star) is only £37.50 Evening meals before we go are £6.99-£8.99 ​Follow this link for details, no need to pre book, do it on the day http://www.transportcafe.co.uk/channel_tunnel_lorry_park_transport_cafe_truck_stop.html​​Due to arrive in Hamm, around 8 am Saturday Morning, giving plenty of time for coffee.​Leaving the show around 5 pm we should arrive back in Folkestone around midnight on the Saturday.
No Cites or DWA animals permitted with out proper paperwork from the seller
Price is per seat, we are unable to provide discounts for children, and do not recommend children under 10 attend. Any child 16 or under MUST be accompanied by an adult.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

^^^

The IHS isnt actually doing it, a guy called Brian is. The IHS director manager guy skitzed out in an email saying it wasnt in any way organised or to do with IHS, they were only advertising it. So if anyones interested, ask the guy for the number!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

or just come with us on the coach


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hey...I know I can check... im being lazy..BUUUUUUT as your about to post something anyway [looks at you as your thiniking about replyin right now] 
Whens this ham then?
how many of these things are in a year?
and erm.. so it isnt always in germany then??


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Hamm is a place in germany, the show is called the ''hamm show'' because its in the town of hamm lol...

theres 2 a year...one early year, one towards the end

the last one was in march, this next one is on sept 15th!!

n im well excited lol x


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

and one in december


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> and one in december


whoaaaaaaaaa theres one in december this year too?!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah, 3 a year


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

omg wait til i tell danos...looks like im going twice this year...hehe any excuse!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, yeah i know.. its too good not to go


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

ah im so excited seriously..soooooooooooo excited!! have you been to any other international ones??


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i havent,but the houten one is supposed to be good.. they have a day for snakes and a seperate day for lizards.. so not as many people.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

ahh thats a good idea...does hamm get really busy then?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

its like a football riot, but it takes 4 hours to start (from outside) and 6 hours more to finish.. be brave and push hard lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

omdz...we really have to wait that long? doesnt everythin sellout? so what time do people start queuing?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

I think i would like to go. Sounds like its gonna be good


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

we started at 6 last time.. but its horrible.. make sure you arent claustrophibic or need a piss lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

u should come then!! 70 quid is a bargain


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> we started at 6 last time.. but its horrible.. make sure you arent claustrophibic or need a piss lol


lmaooooooo ill take a bottle lol jk...ah well suppose it adds to the fun!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

dont get me wrong its a great day out


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

nah i dont go anywhere that i dont know anyone on my own. I dont know anyone who likes reptiles who could come with me

Edit: That doesnt mean I sit in on my own all the time. I just mean larger things.... I can go shopping ok :lol:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

come with us tops!!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

as much as its fun talking to you, i dont know if youve noticed but we dont actually know each other.
I could probably walk up and slap u in the street and you wouldnt be any the wiser (probably give me a kicking but wouldnt know who i was)


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lmao true...ah well...dnt go alone (ive heard theres hairy pits in germany)


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey Tops... Meetin ppl is a great way to get to know them.. although im also shy and find a first meet where theres no sex/dating/drinking involved pretty scary.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

babygyalsw2 said:


> ive heard theres hairy pits in germany


Its a real phobia!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lol...theres so much deodorant in the world, b.o. shouldnt be a problem!!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Tops said:


> as much as its fun talking to you, i dont know if youve noticed but we dont actually know each other.
> I could probably walk up and slap u in the street and you wouldnt be any the wiser (probably give me a kicking but wouldnt know who i was)





babygyalsw2 said:


> Hamm is a place in germany, the show is called the ''hamm show'' because its in the town of hamm lol...
> 
> theres 2 a year...one early year, one towards the end
> 
> ...


ah ok.. i did actually honestly think that... but I thought I heards [saw typed] that it was in the uk.. and for soem reason i just noticed the thread today so thought it was like this comin week..and got blummmin confused.
Sweet, well im not allowed to leave the country lol


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> Sweet, well im not allowed to leave the country lol


yeah, prison does that

Do we need passports to go to Hamm. I dont remember as its inside EU.

I might end up going but i will know closer to the time.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> we started at 6 last time.. but its horrible.. make sure you arent claustrophibic or need a piss lol


That sucks, I have sutolaeepotdeen so i have to piss atleast once every 2 hours/..  im so high maintanace its horrible.



Tops said:


> yeah, prison does that
> 
> Do we need passports to go to Hamm. I dont remember as its inside EU.
> 
> I might end up going but i will know closer to the time.


Wow..if we dont then I just found the first benefit of joining europe that I see an actual benefit from.
And yeh.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

lol, nah, its not UK, so you do need passports, not really to get into germany, but for the buggers to let you back here !

need to get an EU health card as well, foc from the post office, just incase


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

If you're going outside the UK, even to EU countries, you need a passport

apparently the countries that only joined the EU in 2004 you need passports for (of which UK is one) typical!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

oh well... its nicer weather here lately anyway.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

its always cold in hamm lol


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

well I do like the cold. dont do well in heat [hence the drinking and peeing]
We have kinda taken the plunge a bit in what we are devoting to reps [space, money] and id imagine ill be goin to any shows i can once things settle and no doubt that Hamm would be the place to get a lot of the less seen species which i am likely to be gettin much more into now.

ah my sentences are shot to bits.
Only been awake 7 mins so forgive me lol


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lol aww. i cant wait for hamm....hehe im only going for leos but i know ill come back with something different


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

if you want leos, go to see ray hine at 2/3 pm... he reduces his stock by 80-90%..


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

oooo really, thanks for that!! ahh excitement lol

hey can ask a Q? you know you need paperwork for cites reptiles or somethin, how do you know which ones need paperwork? that cites website well confuses me


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

There's not that many species that need cites paperwork to be honest and the seller will know, I think they're pretty strict about having paperwork and selling legal animals etc. at Hamm although I could be wrong.

If you're just buying things like leopard geckos you'll be fine  There are some other geckos that need it though.. but usually the rarer/more unusual ones.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry forgot to include the list..

Here is the list from the cites website.. just do a quick search for the latin name of what you're buying if you're not sure

Appendices I, II and III

Oh.. there's even a search engine on site to check 

CITES-listed species database


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

How do the cities papers work? I would fancy some more PDF's while i was thier. im pretty sure these are Cities listed (though havent checked on the link). So how would i go about bringing them back into the country?

Cheers
Mark


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

yep just had a quick look,
Cities appendices II. So whats that mean?

Mark


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

i wish i knew how this cites stuff worked...jurrasic might know!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah i guess he will.
there will be people on the coach with licences, so hopefully there will be no problems.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

just let someone 'hold' your rep as you cross the border


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, yeah, then they get the blame if its bad


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

what would be bad?


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

well in Germany, a 12 year old kid can buy a cobra, customs might frown upon that?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Provided everyone os sensible and asks for the paperwork all should be well, i have never had a problem since i have been going for the last 5 years or so


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i havent been as many times as steve, but each time has been fine.
i only got stopped once, they knew what i had and then let me continue


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Royal Boa said:


> well in Germany, a 12 year old kid can buy a cobra, customs might frown upon that?


more fool them then.
I meant slightly more 'normal' reptiles i.e non DWA etc


----------



## mark97r1 (Feb 9, 2007)

So if i was to by more dart frogs it would be a case of just getting the relevant paperwork of a breeder? I am assumeing this just all proves they are CB?
It would be a shame to leave my frogs on some border! Or i could let the missis hold em while going through.. Hmm might have to leave her on the border then.. Hmm wont go there, and i dont think she would welcome the gloves!!!!

mark


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

correct paperwork and receipt and you may be ok, sure steve or tony will clear it up.


----------



## jey1987 (Jun 14, 2007)

> well in Germany, a 12 year old kid can buy a cobra, customs might frown upon that


Ohhh no, this isn´t the truth.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I understand cites 2 needs to be accompainied with a cert or reciept stating they are CB, who by and when, along with the details of the seller.

No worries, anything customs take, often gets rehomed...with us ! so i am sure we can do a deal !!

No, only joking, customs animals never get sold, but there shouldnt be any probs, and if you getting an animals thats subject to restrictions, I would hope very much you know the rules before you get the animal


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

ah im too excited its not fair...i wish it was like next week or something


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

The longest wait between shows is teh march to sept one and i cant wait either!
Started reserving my geckos already and starting to think my bank balance is going to hurt in sept!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

im still trying to think of a way to get from folkestone to london at that time of night...


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> im still trying to think of a way to get from folkestone to london at that time of night...


train? doesnt the eurostar go all the way to london? im sure they do because iv seen them go through our town... 100 miles north of London? shouldnt be too expensive either.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

the coach that we're going to/coming back from germany on drops us back at folkestone...n the trains there will be off by midnight i reckon


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

:hmm: i think you might be right, worth giving them a bell to find out though? i think the eurostars might run later than all the others, i lnow we went on one really late at night but that was through the tunnel, not sure if they still run on mainland England? do you drive?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

nope we dont drive (me or my OH)...n a taxi to london is well out of the question lol


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

best bet is to find someone els from London that may be going then? unless any busses do that route at night? cant help as im not going this september... id rather not sit on a sweating coach for hours on my 21st plus im getting something special delivered from hamm:no1:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lol lucky!! i might check the trains but im well doubtful


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

why not book a hotel room for the night?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah thats the plan of action for the moment. but as we're bringing reps back id rather get them straight home..

i checked the trains...the first one after midnight is 7am lol


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

tht'll be ok just take a couple of heat mats and stats if your picky! with you to plug in in the hotel and they'll be fine over night : victory:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

yeaaaa let them have the electricity bill 4 a change lol


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

to right :lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I will be updating the passenger list this weekend and will let you know how many, if any, seats are left


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

hmm i might be able to go to hamm now. Might have some money to spend mwahaha


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> I will be updating the passenger list this weekend and will let you know how many, if any, seats are left


eep
i thought you could arrange closer to the time


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

Seeming as you are doing a really big favor for me, I will do one for you. If I have space in the car I can drop you back into London if you want.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

argentine_boa said:


> Seeming as you are doing a really big favor for me, I will do one for you. If I have space in the car I can drop you back into London if you want.


was that aimed @ me huni?!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Tops said:


> eep
> i thought you could arrange closer to the time


Usually you can, but after the previous trips the coaches fill up very quickly


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> Usually you can, but after the previous trips the coaches fill up very quickly


ooo im very lucky then!!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Trouble is, we need to confirm the coach(s) way in advance to ensure we get them.

We booked, and became responsible for the costs of the first coach, the week after march ham, taking a risk we could fill it.

Now, we need to firm up on all the numbers and see how far away we are from filling that coach, and if we want to take on the risk of another one.

we can only make that choice based on the level of bookings, and so if right now, it looks like we have say 10 or 15 left, chances are we wont go for a second one, but if its close, or indeed over, then the second will be booked.

So basicly, not being rude, but if anyone does still want to go and havent reserved seats, then get a move on, cos we need to make that choice pretty soon, or the coach (second) wont be available.

You can get reservation forms by PMing steve, (tarantulabarn) with your email address. He can then send it to you with the info. get it back asap and we can confirm your seats.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

its the best way mate, i did that with getting a few corns as favours and got let down to the tune of thousands, i did get it all back eventually but i risked losing my house for it.


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

I just reserved 4.12 viper geckos and a triop of helmeted geckos really cant wait now!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Only 8 seats left now, get the forms in quick its going to have to be first come first served


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

5 left now


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Also, fair to say that unless we get a flury of confirmed bookings in the next week, we wont be booking the second coach !.

So if you are sitting there thinking about it, make your mind up pretty fast or the chance will slip away !

This is an ideal way to experiance the worlds largest reptile fair with out all the hassle, we drop u at the door and bring you back to england, no hassles !


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

going ...going ..g:lol2:


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I can drive over there now, got it all sorted out. Will be a fun trip. Looking forward to it!


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

we should try to arrange a meet in the cafe, show all those weird talkn hairy geezers (and gals) that the brits are in town !!

lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> we should try to arrange a meet in the cafe, show all those weird talkn hairy geezers (and gals) that the brits are in town !!
> 
> lol


yeah like last time, and all go eat horse, i mean steak together :lol2:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> yeah like last time, and all go eat horse, i mean steak together :lol2:


mmm unidentified meat


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

jaysnakeman said:


> mmm unidentified meat


yeah but it was nice though lol


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

I am not fussed, as long as it taste good and dont make me up chuck...and I dont know what it is ! lol


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

see, you all drive to different countries like i do states.


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

This is to confirm the seats for the following people, you will all be on the first coach and i will be confirming the meeting point etc a bit later 

TOMMY McDERMOTT 
DAWN MOLLOY 
PAUL MOLLOY 
FRANCIS COSQUIERI 
STEVE PAINE 
DONNA PAINE 
DAMIAN PAINE 
DAVE BREDEN 
TONY GOODWIN 
DAVE BYFORD 
BARRY TAYLOR 
DEAN TAYLOR 
AMANDA BLAIN 
SAM BOURNE 
MARK JACOBS 
CHRISTOPHER GARD 
ELLIOT GILL 
GLYNN WOODHEAD 
TERRY HUGHES 
JAKE HUGHES 
MARK HUGHES 
LUKE HUGHES 
HOWARD FARLEY 
LISA FARLEY` 
CHARLIE THAME 
BRENT COTGRAVE 
BARRY LEE 
STUART DOUGLAS 
THOMAS SIMPKIN 
MATTHEW OWENS 
NIGEL GOODING 
KATY MASON 
PAUL WHISKIN 
JAMIE BIRD 
SAMANTHA DAVIES 
DANIEL PAUL 
JENNA HEDGES 
ROBERT CLEGG 

Hope you're all saving up sposed to be even bigger in september


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

tarantulabarn said:


> This is to confirm the seats for the following people, you will all be on the first coach and i will be confirming the meeting point etc a bit later
> 
> TOMMY McDERMOTT
> DAWN MOLLOY
> ...


i know No one There by name lol, well apart from me and the misses


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

me and danos are on there...yay!! i dont know anyone else on there either lol


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Im on the list nige and you know me, right at the bottom! will see you there then.

Got a Q, will the prices from the american breeders be converted from $ to Euro so say a $1200 albino be about 880 Euro or will they simply change the $ to Euro so would be 1200 Euros. Or even inbetween?


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

yellow_python said:


> Im on the list nige and you know me, right at the bottom! will see you there then.
> 
> Got a Q, will the prices from the american breeders be converted from $ to Euro so say a $1200 albino be about 880 Euro or will they simply change the $ to Euro so would be 1200 Euros. Or even inbetween?


I know Bob Clark changes the dollers to euros, so what now is $1200 at Hamm will be 1200 euros


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Thats a bit cheeky, is this generally the norm though with all breeders?

Also any more seats left on the trip as i know of 2 more that 100% want to come but cant sort it for a few more days as they are in america on hols, and they got to go to NERD!!!:mf_dribble:so lots of pics when they get back!!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

ive heard that most sell in euros too...


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

generally the yanks turn 1000 dollars into 1000 euros :sad: i have some garters coming from glades and i am paying them first, in dollars!! save a bit that way. we have 2 seats left on the first coach but looks like me should have a second one as well, depends if we can get it filled


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

Got a couple things paid already but didnt want to commit to anything else yet, will just have to save harder in that case.

Well they will definatly want the places, we were meant to sort it before they went but didnt manage to. Ill make sure they contact you as soon as they are back.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> generally the yanks turn 1000 dollars into 1000 euros :sad:


bloody flippin typical the wankers..sorry about the language...why are the yank leo breeders so flippin money grabbing?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

tarantulabarn said:


> This is to confirm the seats for the following people, you will all be on the first coach and i will be confirming the meeting point etc a bit later
> 
> TOMMY McDERMOTT
> DAWN MOLLOY
> ...


 
UPDATED


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Woohoo! We're both on it now :no1: Cheers. So excited, cannot wait :mf_dribble:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

right usernames of the people on that list:

charliet
babygyalsw2
danos
yellow_python
cornmorphs

right thats all the people we can identify off the first coach so far lol


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Did coach in March (nightmare) so probably going to drive and ferry as I can bring more back and its not as painful as the coach.:smile:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

fazer600sy said:


> Did coach in March (nightmare) so probably going to drive and ferry as I can bring more back and its not as painful as the coach.:smile:


Been there, done that. you know what happened, and whilst I agree it wasnt so great, the reasons have been delt with.

Lets just keep our fingers crossed you dont break down on the way !!


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

purejurrasic said:


> Been there, done that. you know what happened, and whilst I agree it wasnt so great, the reasons have been delt with.
> 
> Lets just keep our fingers crossed you dont break down on the way !!


Break Downmg: I drive more miles in the UK than I will be going to Hamm (Via Hook), also will be taking the Honda so no probs with braking down, the air con works as well :grin1:.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

lol, in that case, give us your number, in case we break down and need a lift !! 
:lol2:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

whoa we might breakdown? hell no lol


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

If we break down there will be 50 odd people on board that can push us there so stop paniking:lol2:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> If we break down there will be 50 odd people on board that can push us there so stop paniking:lol2:


ooo let me steer!! lol


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

babygyalsw2 said:


> ooo let me steer!! lol


hell no lady! you'll get out and flag down help lol.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Blazin said:


> hell no lady! you'll get out and flag down help lol.


help from nice muscly men...hopefully we'd break down in france or belgium...as for germans - no thanx!!


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Just had email from the ashford truck stop

quote;

Hi Steve

All is good this end, hope same for you.

I can’t see any problems with parking in September. Charge per vehicle will be £6 (?as before), please confirm numbers asap.

If anyone requires overnight accommodation, we currently have 2 double and 3 single rooms available at £37.50 & £27.50 respectively (prices include parking and meal voucher).

Kind regards


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

hey tarantula have you got a phone number for the overnight accomodation??


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

If you want overnight accomodation let me know and ill get it booked,


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah me and daniel do...can we have a double room?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

hi 
ok, this will be for the saturday night when we get back

steve


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

oo is it done?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I will be doing it later this afternoon, just wante dto remind people it is for sat night when we get back, a good way to refresh before you all drive home


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

yeah we havent got a lift home so we have no choice but to stay in the hotel and get the train home in the morning


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

might need a double and single when do we have to let you know by, its not for definate yet though will find out when they get home from work


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Just got email back about booking rooms

Hi

I’d need name, vehicle reg contact phone number and date of stay for each room required. Payment can be made in advance by credit / debit card.

Kind regards

Karen Thomas
Head of Business - Retail
Tel: 01233 505124
Fax: 01233 502933
[email protected]


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Jenna Hedges + Daniel Paul
the night we get back!!
Double room plz

do you want to email her or shall i?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Might be easier to book direct


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

cool, shall i say we're going to hamm with you?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes just say you are with Steve Paines party going to Germany and parking at the Asford truck stop


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

ok  thanks hun


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

hehe, so its all back to your room to crash out then !!

woo hoo !!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> hehe, so its all back to your room to crash out then !!
> 
> woo hoo !!


lol nah ill have all the new pets out lol


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Up dated list

TOMMY McDERMOTT
DAWN MOLLOY
PAUL MOLLOY
FRANCIS COSQUIERI
STEVE PAINE
DONNA PAINE
DAMIAN PAINE
DAVE BREDEN
TONY GOODWIN
DAVE BYFORD
BARRY TAYLOR
DEAN TAYLOR
AMANDA BLAIN
SAM BOURNE
MARK JACOBS
CHRISTOPHER GARD
ELLIOT GILL
GLYNN WOODHEAD
TERRY HUGHES
JAKE HUGHES
MARK HUGHES
LUKE HUGHES
HOWARD FARLEY
LISA FARLEY`
CHARLIE THAME
BRENT COTGRAVE
BARRY LEE
STUART DOUGLAS
THOMAS SIMPKIN
MATTHEW OWENS
NIGEL GOODING
KATY MASON
PAUL WHISKIN
JAMIE BIRD
SAMANTHA DAVIES
DANIEL PAUL
JENNA HEDGES
ROBERT CLEGG
Lee Burton
Miranda Burton
Phil Burton
Vic Squibb
Joanne Squibb


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

still dont know anyone there...of the new 5 people on the end


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

so have we not filled one coach yet steve?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

woah all those peeps on one coach?!


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

what time does the bus arrive at hamm?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

prob arrive around 7 am

The coaches are 49 seaters, so we may put a couple more on the first coach, but there are loads of forms still out there, waiting to come back.

If we get another 30 bookings, which is quite possible, then the second coach is a defo, and the seats will be shared out between both to give more space.

Not long now, so if anyone is sitting on the forms, get up, fill em in and get them back. the first coach is defo but the second depends on numbers. So dont sit back thinking there is plenty of time, there isnt !!


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

haha im so dumb
i know where Hamm is
why are you going??
i dont get it
:|
hmmmmmmm
:grin1:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

monitorfan666 said:


> haha im so dumb
> i know where Hamm is
> why are you going??
> i dont get it
> ...


Possibly the biggest reptile show on earth !


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

oh yer right i knew that
lol 
mann where ave i been livin. in the past??
jesus get with it
hahahaha
:grin1:


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

dont yah just hate those blonde moments !!

:lol2:


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> Up dated list
> 
> TOMMY McDERMOTT
> DAWN MOLLOY
> ...


Left my g/f out again! I'm charlie thame and she's sacha bush


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

purejurrasic said:


> dont yah just hate those blonde moments !!
> 
> :lol2:


hmm yerr hahaha
:grin1:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Dont worry charlie, shes got a seat, i have deleted the old list now and added somemore today

STEVE PAINE
DONNA PAINE
DAMIAN PAINE
DAVE BREDEN
TONY GOODWIN
DAVE BYFORD
LEWES
LOUISE
RUPERT WELSH
REBECCA WELSH
BARRY TAYLOR
DEAN TAYLOR
AMANDA BLAIN
SAM BOURNE
MARK JACOBS
CHRISTOPHER GARD
ELLIOT GILL
GLYNN WOODHEAD
TERRY HUGHES
JAKE HUGHES
MARK HUGHES
LUKE HUGHES
HOWARD FARLEY
LISA FARLEY`
CHARLIE THAME
SACHA BUSH
BRENT COTGRAVE
BARRY LEE
STUART DOUGLAS
THOMAS SIMPKIN
MATTHEW OWENS
NIGEL GOODING
KATY MASON
PAUL WHISKIN
JAMIE BIRD
SAMANTHA DAVIES
DANIEL PAUL
JENNA HEDGES
ROBERT CLEGG
TOMMY McDERMOTT
DAWN MOLLOY
PAUL MOLLOY
FRANCIS COSQUIERI


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

Cheers : victory:


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

my friends are a defo then, just seen them on the new list. nice one, that means i definatly have my lift down to the coach. btw where do we board the coach?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ashford lorry park


----------



## yellow_python (May 14, 2007)

ok cheers, lucky for me im not driving then:lol2:


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

The wife and I will be driving, if anyone wants to join us from the Manchester area we will have two car spaces left - assuming you wont be wanting to bring anything big back


----------

